# Is it good to buy LED TV from Gaffar Market, Karol Bagh?



## shikhar22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am planning to purchase a Sansung/Sony Full HD LED TV. I have enquired at Gaffar Market, Karol Bagh and I am getting a 40 inch Samsung @ Rs. 32k (5 series) and 40 inch Sony at 34k (both smart TVs). Of course, they come with no warranty and bill. Thats the reason why the same model are sold in showrooms at 55k. Please suggest me guys, if buying from grey market is worth expenditure or is a risk too large to take.


----------

